# Auto World/Round 2 news



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Was this mentioned on here?...Saw this on Facebook...


Round 2 to Reintroduce Popular Slot Cars & Sets from Classic Marchon Tooling

For Immediate Release SOUTH BEND, Ind. – 10/23/2012 –Round 2, LLC, is proud to announce that it has acquired the tooling rights for Marchon slot cars and slot car sets for use in production from J.Lloyd International. Marchon originally produced slot cars from 19988 through 1996 under the name MR-1, and created many popular sets with a wide range of vehicles varying from fighter planes to monster trucks, and slot cars with features such as loops and vertical track sections. With Round 2’s licensing and distribution, it will be a real winner for both hobby channels and consumers.”


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

That's NEWS to ME !
Ahhhh... Problem Was, Marchon Bodies always looked LARGER than 1/64th Scale (I had a few but sold 'em). But I liked their track, and their chassis were pretty good.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

If its true , I think its a major mistake , marchon was crap and nobody wanted then , now or in the future.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, this is great news!!!
This hobby just keeps getting better!
I hope they use the same track. Maybe they will come out with a 12" turn.
HT rocks!!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

With all the possible things that they could do that would ignite interest (and sales),we get a rehash of something that wasn't even popular the first time around. That is my usual problem with the AW releases. It's not how they do what they do, it's what they could do that would be so much better.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Aren't the micro-scalectrix cars and sets essentially Marchon carryovers?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

KEW1964 said:


> Was this mentioned on here?...Saw this on Facebook...
> 
> 
> Round 2 to Reintroduce Popular Slot Cars & Sets from Classic Marchon Tooling
> ...


'tooling rights'... what exactly does that mean? Did they buy tooling? If so, why? after not being used for umpteen years, what kind of shape is it in? If they just bought 'rights', does that mean they bought the Marchon 'name'? So they bought the 'right' to something no one was interested in, there was no demand for, and that hasn't seen the light of day for almost 20 years...

He's be better off going to Mattel to get the Tyco brand


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Guys.....................throwin rocks already?.......really?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ggnagy said:


> Aren't the micro-scalectrix cars and sets essentially Marchon carryovers?


As pointed out in Chris Lukasiewicz's book, Micro-Scalextric acquired a license to use the MR-1 design only for one year - 1994. After that, MSCX changed their chassis design, so they have not been the same for a long time. The 1994 MSCX cars still carried the MR-1 label on the packaging. Empire bought Marchon around 1994 and abandoned slot cars by 1996.

As for the track, I don't know anything about that.

I would tend to doubt AW would invest in rehashing Marchon. The startup costs have to be significant. The molds, with few exceptions, weren't very good even when they were new (some brand new Marchon cars can look "used"). There would seem to be far better ways of investing in this hobby than to bring back Marchon.

While some of the chassis run really well, the quality control would appear to have been very lax. And I say that even as a Marchon collector.

Joe


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

What is wrong with you guys? They are bringing in something different. Everybody whines that they give us the same thing over and over. They are bringing us the Monster trucks that routinely sell for over $40.00 and the Jets that sell for about the same. Why is this? because they are in demand ! So unless you have something nice to say, as my dad used to say, God rest his soul... Keep your Yip shut.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcardan said:


> MAKE THIS!


That would be a great start! Then they could make all the modern monster trucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Son would love Grave Digger... Oh wait...

I made my own... no matter I'd buy one anyway!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*DIRT Track*









WHOA ! I wasn't familiar with the Monster truck Stuff! Is that running on Extra-wide(ie-special) H.O. Track ? And the Track is Brown/Dirt colored !?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The track is dirt colored as pictured. The 2 lane track sections are regular HO track. The trucks are too wide to pass on the 2 lane track sections but can pass on the spread out single lane track. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhh, ok, thanks Brian . I first thought that was special extra wide track. In my assorted collection of Marchon Track, I do have that split Y section and the single lane stuff, just Black colored. I just got all excited when I thought they may have made extra wide track, and especially Brown Track... LOL- I must learn to control myself sometimes 



BRS Hobbies said:


> The track is dirt colored as pictured. The 2 lane track sections are regular HO track. The trucks are too wide to pass on the 2 lane track sections but can pass on the spread out single lane track.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

slotcardan said:


> MAKE THIS!


They are planning on making monster trucks. They just are not sure what trucks that would be made right off hand.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They did the airplane set too?

I know lots of guys would like to have they're pick up trucks. They were cool.

I applaud anyone willing to put and kind of HO slot stuff for us ediots to buy.

I'm sure the track has to have some good qualities no?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> They did the airplane set too?
> 
> 
> I applaud anyone willing to put and kind of HO slot stuff for us ediots to buy.


I guess the countertop will have to wait... RM


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

From talking with the guys at the Autoworld store. They are thinking mid next year the monster trucks will be coming out. But they arent for sure because they had just picked up all the tooling rights. As for the planes I will have to ask about them.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

My nephews love racing my Marchon cars because of the relatively high downforce. The GTP bodies look pretty nice and can be customized. The stock car bodies are significantly bigger than AFX, Tyco, or LifeLike bodies. The relatively recent MicroScalextric car bodies fit nicely on the Marchon chassis.

I'm sure my nephews would go nuts for the monster trucks too, especially if they were painted/decaled as well as the FourGear funny cars have been.

Those chassis are rugged. I think this is a good idea for AW if they got a good deal on it.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slotcardan said:


> MAKE THIS!


 


How soon we forget (we are getting older).......AW had prototypes or at least mock ups at the toy show a few years ago of these trucks.

Actual brand name monster trucks on a specific designed two truck wide track should be a good seller for the kiddies (big and small)..........might be costly though.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It sure beats the heck out of a Harry Potter track.

Cue the rolling eyeballs...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That looks awesome !


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, just happen to come across this thread. If Round 2 did acquire the Marchon tooling and/or patents for the Monster trucks, I hope they didn't pay too much for them... considering the design was MINE. 
http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/index2.html


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Why resurrect something that is rightly dead?
Marchon failed commercially in the first place and rightly so. Buyers in the past had already made the decision.
Granted the monster trucks look great and the planes have a nice novelty value but things like that wear easily off.
Why not create monsters on a already existing base of one of their current product and special tracks for their existing ones. 
Introducing another track system sounds to me like commercial suicide. At least in the long run. 
The reason why those marchon cars are in high demand among collectors is their scarcety. Not many bought them the first time around except kids and they have a hang to destroy stuff like that in no time. Serious slotter wouldn't have touched them. that make them thin onthe ground and the fact that they are unique. 
Personally I would like to see more cars drifting towards real H0 and not the opposite. If wanted larger ones I would go straight to 1:43 less hazzle with to large a chassis for to small a body. And Marchon were defintely closer to 43 than to 87 or 76. Why not come up with an more modern smaller chassis retaining the old Tjet wheel base?

Mario


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Mario, the thread may be old along with the Marchon monster trucks but is anything in slots ever rightly dead (or truly dead)? In my still relatively short reintroduction with all things slots I’ve quickly learned that nothing in slotland is ever dead. Mixing the internet, forums and slots just naturally accelerates the rekindling and discussion of new and old ideas. Hopefully it also allows us to learn from what worked in the past, or didn’t. 

I agree with most of your post regarding the creation of another track system and the market problems it presents. Boil it all down and I think it simply comes down to scale, as you mentioned. Naturally, as scale or size decreases, costs rise to maintain reliable operation and performance in any mechanical technology. What does this mean to a toy manufacturer? You can only go so small before you price yourself out of the game you are in.

To actually make a commercially viable MT in 76 or 87 and have it perform the same as a slightly larger scale, while meeting government safety/children will be children/choking laws etc must be impossible. It would have been done otherwise. This does not take into account true scale. Current HO track offerings allow two scale cars to just pass each other (usually) with a little fudge factor on the outer sides. Two true HO scale MTs still would not have passing room anyway. T-Jet wheel base chassis with desirable action and performance - it aint gonna happen.

Small scale MTs may be a niche interest but it’s still alive and strong. Slotcar64 and others I know are working hard to keep it that way. Keep up the good work boys!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

scj said:


> how soon we forget (we are getting older).......aw had prototypes or at least mock ups at the toy show a few years ago of these trucks.
> 
> Actual brand name monster trucks on a specific designed two truck wide track should be a good seller for the kiddies (big and small)..........might be costly though.
> 
> ...


yep, they were in the glass cases showing them off. And according to my insight to aw these wont come out until the very earliest christmas of next year, they could fool us but i highly dont think so. Randy you have plenty of time for that counter top lol.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> Mario, the thread may be old along with the Marchon monster trucks but is anything in slots ever rightly dead (or truly dead)? In my still relatively short reintroduction with all things slots I’ve quickly learned that nothing in slotland is ever dead. Mixing the internet, forums and slots just naturally accelerates the rekindling and discussion of new and old ideas. Hopefully it also allows us to learn from what worked in the past, or didn’t.
> 
> I agree with most of your post regarding the creation of another track system and the market problems it presents. Boil it all down and I think it simply comes down to scale, as you mentioned. Naturally, as scale or size decreases, costs rise to maintain reliable operation and performance in any mechanical technology. What does this mean to a toy manufacturer? You can only go so small before you price yourself out of the game you are in.
> 
> ...


U need's ta' C's HITTMAN's T-Jet Monsters ....should be in his customs thread a ways back...he built me 1 out of an AW Bronco ;-)

ok so they need a little tweeking,.... but they are experimental...u GOT 2 Start some-whare's :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Michael,

the discussion around true H0 or not is an ongoing topic among railroaders.
Shure speed is what sells but mt or g+ and the rest are stale once you mastered them and got used to the speed or not. For me too fast!
I don't think that smaller is by now a real issue in terms of cost. The manufacturing expertise is very different from the sixties. Go a toy shop and have a look at those little r/c stuff. They manage to pack not only the motor but also the control and the energy storage device into something as big as an AFX car. Granted that stuff is flimsier and mre delicate as our beloved stuff but it goes for peanuts compared to ours. And to be honest it ain't in the interest of the industry that stuff like that should outlast the nearly the complete life span of the proud owner. Our stuff is simply over engineered. Tjets were in production for ca. 10 years and are out of production now for 40 years! Even JL/AW is producing T's longer than Aurora. How about that. BTW with say 87 scale the track gets much closer to real H0.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm happy they're doing the monster trucks. I just hope they improve the gearing design of the chassis to make them a little more bullet proof (read kid proof). The jets don't do anything for me at all, but the trucks look cool.

As far as getting things more in tune with HO train scale, size matters, but prototypical speed is equally an issue. Honestly, cars run at the correct speed would be boring to most of us. It's funny how we'll spend hours making buildings, laying down "sod", planting trees, and adding all the little details to try to bring our slotting experience to life and then blast down the front straight at 900 MPH. 

As I've fantasized being in a financial position to manufacture something, and tossed around the true HO scale concept, but quickly realized it would be a dud product. The Faller Car System would be miles ahead of anything that rides in a slot. I doubt,the majority of the rivet counting RR types would want anything that rides in a slot, and the slot heads would find them pathetically slow and boring. We all want our personal Miniature Wunderlands, but we all want them to suit our desires. There's no way a product that is a turn off on both sides of the rails will take off and be a success... unless there... were... _*two*_ drastically different chassis speeds and guidance systems. Hmmmm... back to thinking....


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Actually Faller tried this to a certain extent. They had the tjet clones called "Flachanker" translates into flat armature and an inline motor called "Blockmotor". The later one was regarded as the traffic motor after it was superseeded by the "Flachanker" speed wise. 
I am not a rivet counter and the scale doesn't have to exact but I would like cars in say 00 scale (76) which doesn't look to ridiculess. I'm getting abit jealous when I see those 32 ones with their realism. 
But I do not something like teh car system. Thats way to static.

Mario


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Marchon made great a chassis, but I wasn't much a fan of their bodies. I have the 4 wheel drive trucks. I can only run one at a time, but if AW put out new ones.. I would buy them. Plus, a wider track system would be fun ... but AW should make an adapter track as well. It could make for some layout possibilities.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Bubba, I've seen Hittman's MTs in his thread and they look excellent. I don't recall seeing what the final pickup arrangement was but it obviously worked. How wide is the truck with the monster wheels - can two of them fit side by side on HO track?

Mario, yup true scale (in HO) is contentious among the rail crew. It's something that crops up in slots quite often but I tend to think that slotters are usually much more forgiving in scale. Well, at least I am or my eyes are. I have what I call a HO scale MT but it is much closer to 1:43 overall. The body is close to 1:64 (I think) but nothing else is. Slotcar64 is deeply involved in scratch building MT chassis as are quite a few other members here. To make the chassis in true HO (87) while working the way they do would be virtually impossible. It could be done I guess (Roy Wong??), but would put many builders off.




slotcarman12078 said:


> ....and adding all the little details to try to bring our slotting experience to life and then blast down the front straight at 900 MPH.


That made me laugh hard. Very true but very funny. Scale wise we're a pretty forgiving bunch overall.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Chutes and Ladders*

Scale wise we're a pretty forgiving bunch overall.

Cheers,
Michael.



IMHO we've become forgiving because we dont have the choice. The need for speed took us away from scale HO as the Hobby morphed. Wide axled, chubby tired rocket sleds were required to accommodate the big motored obsession for speed. We sold out and traded speed for an increase in scale. They just gave us what we wanted. 

At HO scale the power plant has always been the trap door just in front of reality. In 1/64, todays market basically only offers inline powered ballistic missiles and the repetitious AW Pancake redeaux. Translation...? Nuthen truly new for 35 years... give-er-take. 

The technology does exist to create respectably powered true HO scale models. Unfortunately it's always been a simple case of demand and supply. Racing slots and motorized hobby modeling are two completely different "animules". One is hanging by a thread and the other has been dead for 50 years save for the die hard few.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Yep you hit the nail on its head. Couldn't have put better.
But what about a third way. 
I collect slots not only for racing or scale modelling. To me a major point is collecting cars and slots are in contrast to "simple" die casts are working cars and not stationary exhibits. But as a car collector I like something which reassembles the real thing more than some slots are doing. No won't point the finger on any particular model or make but or two come to mind.
Scale doesn't mean necessarily slow. Why did no one came up with a variable wheelbase. Or a smaller engine which even Aurora and Faller tried with their formula chassis and especially the latter was not slow by any account. 
And why is it that so many our age go back to T's. IMHO dimishing reflexes and eyesight on our side but please tell no one, And they got style. Just shrink them a bit and give them fitting bodies.

But I think Bill is right. Small scale slotting is dead but we refuse to recognize it.

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TOMY Japan made a couple 1/87 track sets with two different cars per set. there are four cars. they were sold only in Japan and some made it to other continents. they haven't been continued. complete sets are very hard to find for sale and individual cars even harder. I cannot comment on price.
the best thing about being human is that I have different tastes than most everybody and that makes looking at stuff from their point of view refreshing and interesting.
I can accept that folks value things differently than me and not take them to task.
I do take exception to things sometimes and maybe get a little too enthusiastic making my point.
scale is always an interesting conversation and discontinued products that some folks would like to see brought back is fun to discuss.
there are far more important things to take task with than toys and our preferences of same.
probably the most valuable asset to this board is our worldwide participation of interests and opinions.
let's all take some fun laps.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> Bubba, I've seen Hittman's MTs in his thread and they look excellent. I don't recall seeing what the final pickup arrangement was but it obviously worked. How wide is the truck with the monster wheels - can two of them fit side by side on HO track?
> 
> 
> i'll have 2 get back2 U w/ specs...but no, u need a 4 lane track 2 run 2 on their inside lanes & they are 2 wide 2 pass,,, can't have everything...yet ;-)
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been mentally planning a whole bunch of cool stuff in case the lottery gods decide to smile on me. I have been dreaming up an alternate type of T Jet chassis which sits lower, narrower, and has a slide adjustable wheelbase. My guess is is will go from standard SWB to slimline LWB. With the wheels in standard T Jet locations it will mount directly to a T Jet body with no mods. For oddball wheelbase sizes, the front post location will determine the wheelbase (or the wheelbase will determine the front post location). Let me put this a different way... Where the wheels are in the slide determines where the front screw is, and that determines where the front post needs to be. Basically the chassis' boxy dimensions will be minimized as much as possible to allow a narrower, lower profile. Sadly, I can't even think of tinkering with prototypes when I'm doing all I can to scrape by now. I don't have access to the tools needed to accomplish this either. And since I really don't see a major hit bridging the two hobbies (trains and slots) it would have to be fully disposable expense because I don't see it as a financially rewarding venture. It probably would fit it in your plan, Mario... (1:76ish) because MEV has a great catalog of bodies already, and that is pretty much T Jet sized (loosely 1:72 - 1:78). I'm also wondering if a 5 pole pancake arm is a possibility. Smaller magnets needed, and smoother low speed performance... I don't know enough about armatures to know it that concept holds water...


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Here is the list of items that will be coming out and their retail price. Sorry no pictrues yet

These are due between sept and nov. most of them are said to arrive october.

MR-1 911 Rescue Slot Car Set- $99.99
MR-1 Canyon Of Doom Slot Car Set $139.99
MR-1 Top Gun Jet Fighter Slot Car Set $99.99
MR-1 Monster Truck Slot Car Set- $109.99
Richard Petty Race Car Slot Set- no price yet 
MR-1 Fireball 200 Slot Car Race Set-$93.99

I think the cars will sell well but not sure about the sets. But I did order some for the store anyway. But this will kill the valuee of the old cars I am sure.. But always good to have something new. I cant wait to race the monter trucks at the store.. They look cool to me.. Cant wait to see them when the come in..


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Howdy guys, Im years late on this thread but I just found out today that AW purchased the rights and tooling to Marchon/MR1. I for one am excited about it, but it looks like it never went anywhere. If Im not mistaken the Marchon track sections were "mirror" image of the Tomy design? IE they were the opposite and not compatible with Tomy track. Current AW track is exactly the same as Tomy track. Would love to see some Monster trucks and Fighter Jets. I think they would sell.

Chet


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting post by Kevin (ValleyRailTrain) ....
how many of those sets came to fruition?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------

